# ZR Lady 2015 in 650B-27.5



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)

Ganz neu die ZR Lady Serie 2015 in 650B. Bodo Probst hat den Rahmen neu designed und konzipiert.
Die 2014er waren nach wenigen Wochen ausverkauft. Wir haben die Stückzahlen kräftig erhöht und konnten das PL nochmals deutlich verbessern. Das abgebildete ZR Lady 7.0 kostet schlanke 799,-.


----------

